

Start-up Visas Can Jump-Start the Economy  - steveplace
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704402404574525772299940870.html

======
cwan
Great to see that might be gaining momentum and it would seem to be an idea
that could get bipartisan support. Here's the link to the discussion on Paul
Graham's essay on the Founder's Visa -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=556908>

------
joe_the_user
The problems have been discussion here already.

"being able to raise money" is just clearly a too easily fudged condition
since you wouldn't want to regulate what was done with the money afterwards.
They snuck the "accredited U.S.-based venture capital firm" phrase in without
explanation when, as previously discussed here, accrediting venture
capitalists is a far from easy task and quite possibly not desirable for the
industry.

An alternative would be to liberalize the terms of the H1b Visa so that
workers could come on an H1b and then start startups. It would give the H1b
receiver more leverage, thus increasing their salaries and reducing complaint
about H1b abuse - this way everyone wins ... _well, except the many H1b
abusers_.

